# Just wunderin how???



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Just wunderin how you girls got started in archery, some one turn you on to it or just thought youd try it???
I've kinda thought about askin my daughter (she's 15) if she had an interest in it. 
Thanx ya'll


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

My husband got me started...it was either kill him or join him!!! I am glad I decided to join him. Just the other night he said he sometimes wished he had never gotten me that bow that got me back into it in 2006 because I take it so seriously now and get real down on myself when I don't shoot well...

Ask her, if she decides to join you great!!! If not she will eventually come around, ours did!!


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

My husband got me interested. He had just bought a new bow and invited me out to watch when he was practicing. I thought it looked really fun and I told him I wanted to get my own bow and start shooting. You could always try this approach also.


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

My husband got me started too...now i love it..and like Cool said, it was either kill him or join him.. We went on our first bow hunt this year and I am hooked BIG TIME!!!:embara:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Believe me I NEVER THOUGHT I was adventurous, or outdoorsy. After 11 yrs of marriage, hubby said "try it, I think u'll like it, it's a lot like throwing darts."

I did and was instantly addicted. Archery saved our marriage, we became friends again, and the best of hunting buddies. He's my biggest fan and supporter. I'm thankful for archery, it was a great tool for our relationship.

Now I enjoy all things archery, competition and go hunting by myself.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Same story here - hubby got me into it. He shot traditional for several years and always tried to get me to shoot. I kept saying I would when the kids were bigger. He bought me a compound and I've been hooked ever since. He now shoots a compound too and we like to compete at tournaments and bow hunt. Our son likes to shoot and hunt too. It's a great activity to do together as a couple or as a family.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I always wanted to hunt... but I didn't really know anyone who hunted till my aunt married a wildlife biologist... He showed me the ropes of gun ownership and got me started hunting... I went on my own after that... Hunted, dragged, and processed deer by myself... boyfriend at the time didn't hunt but was supportive of my new hobby unless it got in his way of his "me" time... after gun I wanted to go ML and bow but again didn't know anybody who hunted with a bow till just last year... My hunting buddy who I met at the gun range helped me pick out a bow, taught me how to shoot and how to hunt with a bow... he was 80 yards away when I shot my first deer...


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

smurphysgirl said:


> Believe me I NEVER THOUGHT I was adventurous, or outdoorsy. After 11 yrs of marriage, hubby said "try it, I think u'll like it, it's a lot like throwing darts."
> 
> I did and was instantly addicted. Archery saved our marriage, we became friends again, and the best of hunting buddies. He's my biggest fan and supporter. I'm thankful for archery, it was a great tool for our relationship.
> 
> Now I enjoy all things archery, competition and go hunting by myself.


Amen...smurphysgirl, I have to say the same thing...shooting and hunting together has brought us so much closer..glad to hear it is doing the same for you:wink: My husband teaches me and supports me so much... we have such great friends involved in archery too....what a great sport!!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I have told this story here before, but will share again, only because I am still amazed by the changes in my life due to archery.

Last Sept. my daughter saw a flier at work about a Woman in the Outdoor program, she thought I might be interested in it because I was having a ball with a shooting game on the Wii.

That day that changed my husbands and my life forever. 

I thought shooting that Genesis bow was so exciting, I could not get it off my mind. I decided if I was going to start doing "outdoorsy" things I had to get in shape, I started dieting and working out on the Wii. Finally after seeing how determined I was, my husband and I decided to buy a couple Genesis bows for Christmas.

Soon after we found out about a archery club in the area. WOW! I was in heaven, I never knew there was such a place, and so many ways to enjoy archery. Indoor / outdoor target ranges, field and hunter course, indoor / outdoor 3D, and a broadhead course. So much to do! The members there are the best, so friendly and helpful. 

It wasn't long before I knew it was time to upgrade my bow. We heard about the Shoot like a Girl program. In March we drove down to Louisville so I could hook up with Karen, there I fell in love with the Alpha Max.

That bow took a lot more strength to pull and I had also changed from a right hand bow to a left. ( Karen I have you to thank for that )So I left my Wii behind and started going to a gym with my husband to build up some muscle. After finding out I liked wandering in the woods shooting, my husband and I started hiking in some of the local parks. Me in the woods, so hard to believe! 

My husband finally decided on shooting a recurve, and he's enjoying the challenge of shooting bare bow. He takes it on the road with him and if he can find a place to shoot in his travels he's thrilled.

So it's been a year now, I have lost 75 pounds, my husband has lost 25. We are both in much better shape, and I'm off all medications! After 35 years of marriage we have finally found something in common we both love to do and talk about. We have more great friends then we have ever had. We have been hiking and canoing, and I'm even thinking about hunting next year. 

Like you, Smurphygirl, archery has made our marriage stronger and so much more fun. I have become stronger in mind and body, my husband laughs and keeps asking where did his old wife go? I like the new me and so does he.

I wonder what the future holds, what will be the next adventure for us. I'm so looking forward to finding out!


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

I am with alot of you girls!!! My husband has been and archer for a long time, and I was always complaining about how much time, and money he put into it. I started gun hunting with him a couple years ago, this year I heard about a good deal on a used bow and he went and bought it for me and I love it... and we talk about it all the time.. Brings us closer together for sure.. we both love the outdoors this is just one more reason to be out there together!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

My husband has said he would rather hunt with me than anyone. That makes me feel good.....he says he don't understand why some men would want to hunt with other men and not their woman....he is a nice guy!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

It's so cool to read how archery has done so much for you and your husbands.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

I have always been interested in archery, but I have my hubby to thank too. I have to agree with everyone that shooting and hunting together with your spouse, and even your children creates a bond that is impossible to describe. 

People think we are crazy because we do EVERYTHING together as a family - but it works well for us. I couldn't ask for anything better.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I've always hunted with my husband....gun hunting! Then I said I would like to try archery....he told me I "couldn't pull a bow back". And ya'll know the rest of the story!!! I Love it!!! And now he does too!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I've always hunted with my husband....gun hunting! Then I said I would like to try archery....he told me I "couldn't pull a bow back". And ya'll know the rest of the story!!! I Love it!!! And now he does too!!!


Funsucker!!! Tell him hey for me!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Funsucker!!! Tell him hey for me!!


I sure will....I'm heading out early in the morning to go quail hunting for the weekend then bring him and all 12 dogs home for Christmas!!!! Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

My son first got interested in archery when the Lord of the Rings movies came out, and he made a bow and arrows out of sticks, strings, and parrot feathers! When I told my sister and brother-in-law, they sent a youth bow and arrows that my nephew had outgrown but they weren't the right size for my son, either, so we went to the local bow shop for help. The teenager who helped us (her folks owned the bow shop) invited my son to shoot on Saturdays with the local JOAD club. He loved it! 

After a couple weeks, he told me to come watch him shoot so I found someone to cover for me at work and I went along. The kids were having so much fun, and the coaches were wonderful. It wasn't long before one of them asked if I wanted to try and they handed me a Genesis bow. 

I was hooked immediately. That was almost ten years ago. My son is now 16, and we still have something that we can do together that we both enjoy (how many teenaged boys do you know that want to spend evenings and weekends with their Mom? LOL!). I encourage him, he encourages me--he's grown into an amazing archer that I can barely keep up with anymore!

I finally upgraded from a Genesis Pro to a target bow going on two years ago, and last winter was my first season competing. I've always been "outdoorsy" but not at all "athletic." Archery has been a great addiction for me--I hope to be shooting for many years to come!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

okpik said:


> My son first got interested in archery when the Lord of the Rings movies came out, and he made a bow and arrows out of sticks, strings, and parrot feathers! When I told my sister and brother-in-law, they sent a youth bow and arrows that my nephew had outgrown but they weren't the right size for my son, either, so we went to the local bow shop for help. The teenager who helped us (her folks owned the bow shop) invited my son to shoot on Saturdays with the local JOAD club. He loved it!
> 
> After a couple weeks, he told me to come watch him shoot so I found someone to cover for me at work and I went along. The kids were having so much fun, and the coaches were wonderful. It wasn't long before one of them asked if I wanted to try and they handed me a Genesis bow.
> 
> ...


What a way to spend time with your son. Great story.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

My story is a lot like Smurphysgirl. After many many years of marriage my husband asked me to try it...said he thought I would love it and be really good at it. So I did and YEP the bug bit me. Then I hooked up with Karen Butler and SLG, tried a bunch of bows then went home and bought my first brand new bow...Alphamax 32. Love it! Havnt been able to put it down!!!


:banana:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

goofyswife2788 said:


> My story is a lot like Smurphysgirl. After many many years of marriage my husband asked me to try it...said he thought I would love it and be really good at it. So I did and YEP the bug bit me. Then I hooked up with Karen Butler and SLG, tried a bunch of bows then went home and bought my first brand new bow...Alphamax 32. Love it! Havnt been able to put it down!!!
> 
> 
> :banana:


Crazy isn't it! Archery is addicting!

Off Topic...do u have the date set for 3d for cp? Let me know so I can share it with the other staff shooters at Cross Fire. TY


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

smurphysgirl said:


> Crazy isn't it! Archery is addicting!
> 
> Off Topic...do u have the date set for 3d for cp? Let me know so I can share it with the other staff shooters at Cross Fire. TY



not sure yet! But were tossing around mothers day weekend.....but thats not set in stone- will know soon though...


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

goofyswife2788 said:


> not sure yet! But were tossing around mothers day weekend.....but thats not set in stone- will know soon though...


k thanks! (sorry for hi-jacking this thread :embara: )


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanx for the good turnout gals, I just thought it would be interetin to hear how ya'll got into it. 
I asked my daughter the other evenin and she let me know quick that she wasnt interested, I started to ask my wife and she give me the dont bother me I'm watchin tv look, so I passed. ( TV IS GOD! )
Glad to hear ya'll really enjoy it so much and havin a good time, I liked readin your input.


----------



## Moonbeamer (Nov 6, 2009)

My dad got me started, I've been shooting as long as I can remember. The best Christmas ever was when I got my first "real" bow, blue and sparkly. I picked the color months before, and dad had the archery shop tear the bow apart so he could paint the riser and then had them put it back together, my sister's was pink. I think I was 10. I can still remember how hard we tried to figure out what he was painting for us. 
I actually got my husband involved in it. He has shot league at my club for the last 2 years, he hunted last year and got a doe, but the weather and outdoors of hunting doesn't seem to comply with my 24yr old computer programmer.


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Just wanted to let you ladies know you all are awesome! I happened to click on this by accident and decided to read it. I would love to get my wife into it and have been trying to. I will let her read this thread when she gets home maybe that will help some. You ladies have a wonderful day.


----------



## LShipley526 (Feb 26, 2009)

My husband he started archery and i seen how cool it looked. i always went with him when he would go shoot his bow and i really started to like
it so i got my self a bow and i love it.. and its one of the coollest sports i have done! :wink:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Moonbeamer said:


> My dad got me started, I've been shooting as long as I can remember. The best Christmas ever was when I got my first "real" bow, blue and sparkly. I picked the color months before, and dad had the archery shop tear the bow apart so he could paint the riser and then had them put it back together, my sister's was pink. I think I was 10. I can still remember how hard we tried to figure out what he was painting for us.
> I actually got my husband involved in it. He has shot league at my club for the last 2 years, he hunted last year and got a doe, but the weather and outdoors of hunting doesn't seem to comply with my 24yr old computer programmer.


I wish I had a special memory about my Dad like this, how thrilled you must have been.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Archer917 said:


> Just wanted to let you ladies know you all are awesome! I happened to click on this by accident and decided to read it. I would love to get my wife into it and have been trying to. I will let her read this thread when she gets home maybe that will help some. You ladies have a wonderful day.


I hope she reads the posts and realizes how much fun she could be having by your side.


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Interestin stuff, keep it comin ya'll.


----------



## rounder911 (Dec 19, 2009)

*I agree*

i agree wit what is said


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I got started at the same time as my husband.. My husband was strickly a rifle hunter when I met him and his dad told him to get me in the Hunters Safty class to I could hunt with them he said "whether she likes it or not" lol.. that was in 1996. Then around '99 we decided to get Muzzle loaders and try it together. then a few yrs later he decided that he wanted to get into bowhuntin. And I didnt know if I could or not cuz I had just torn my rotator cuff in my right shoulder (my bow draw arm). So I wasnt sure if I would be able to draw a bow or not.. Got a very very light draw bow and now... 13 yrs later... here we r and I LOVE SHOOTIN and am shootin heavy poundage bows and lovin it.. We started it all to "extend" our deer season from 2 weeks to 4 months.. lol and then someone turned us onto 3D shootin and now we shoot all summer long as a muscle memory tuner for deer season.. :wink:


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

My Husband got me started in archery. So I told him I would try it see if I liked it. I loved it. I been shooting now for about 9yrs now. Archery is very addicting ones you get into it you can put it down.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

My kids' dad had an archery range on base when he was in the service. He didn't really get back into it when he came home, but kept his bow. One day when we were walking through a sporting goods store, he saw some bow parts laying on a table. He looked closer and realised it was an entire bow, disassembled. That is a story in itself, but we ended up bringing the bow home, set at about 30# and in my draw length. It sat around for a long time- I had young children and little interest in it. I took it out and played with it once in a while, though. 

Eventually we hooked up with some old high school friends who were very active in their local outdoor range, and we went to go shoot with them a little. After a lot of badgering, they talked me into putting a peep on my bow and using a release.. and then I realised I could be pretty good if I wanted to. The people at the range and the bow shop were always friendly and helpful, so I started going more and learning. The kids dad though-- he made me SO ANGRY! When I was shooting, he would shoot one of his arrows into my target- so looking down the range, I would see a perfect X and get excited.. only to go down and find out it was his stupid arrow. I've not forgiven him for that yet and its been 5 or 6 years. It DID, however, help motivate me to whoop his butt at the sport. He managed to handle it mroe gracefully than I expected when I did finally beat him- and eventually he even learned to be proud of me for it. 

We started with 3D, and I have gotten into spot shooting as well. He will go with me but doesnt care for spots at all. Now that the kids are all old enough to shoot, we will spend full days out at the range. Three of them enjoy shooting, but the oldest only likes to go to our club's shoots and help with registration and concessions.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

My husband got me started. He was getting back into it and had just bought a bow, then one of my boys decided that he wanted one, well we got my son one and not only did he shoot it but I did too. Then a couple of years later I decided that I wanted to go out and hunt with my hubby. Well, had to take a break for a year (2 surgeries), went back out last year and was sitting with my husband and he took a shot at a doe, I was watching through the binoculars and decided right then and there that I wanted a bow of my own. We got me one and my husband even went out and bought me a ladder stand. I practiced a lot this summer and my shots got better and better, now I am addicted. I love being in the woods, I even have gone out by myself a lot this year. I do love to go out with my husband though, he has taught me alot about the woods, and tracking and looking for signs. He was really proud of me when I took him to the woods the other day and showed him some trails that the deer had been very heavily traveling. I can't wait until he takes me on my first elk hunt.


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

I would think your men are actually proud of you girls but they know if they say anything it'll go to your head. ( just messin with ya)

Seriously how can they be anything but proud of you, I just had to throw that in ther tho.


----------



## cindy8868 (Dec 19, 2009)

*My daughter got me started.*

My children have all started archery because of their dad and grandpa. I used to just go along to make sure everyone else had all of their stuff. Then my daughter (9 at the time) had me pull her bow and told me what to do. My husband couldn't wait to get me a bow and get started... then came mothers day and I had my first bow in my hands. I am not near as good as any of them... usually come in last but Its nice to spend family time doing healthy things.


----------



## MartinGirl (Nov 22, 2009)

My husband shot competition for years and hunted with a bow for even longer. When we first started dating, I had never even seen a compound bow. He handed me his mom's bow and release and told me to try it. Well, I hit the bullseye the first time...he told me to do it again, and 4 times in a row I hit it. He asked how it felt and I said I loved it! From there, I went to the 3-D deer, heart shot first time. I loved it so much, that I started competing in our local circuit and hunting. Have not killed a deer yet, but my time is coming. Planned on starting ASA this year as well as circuit, but due to some health issues, have to take a year off. But, I will see ya'll there because hubby shoots ASA. Good luck to all this coming season.


----------



## MartinGirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Forgot to mention, the perfect shots, they were at 20 yds...hehe
Not that good, but learning and loving. For me though, winning is not the point. It's nice, but I enjoy the time and connection I share with my husband. Us girls on here are blessed. There are not to many couples out there with similar interests. Simply put, if you enjoy doing things together, you stay together.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

You should ask your daughter if she wants to try. My Dad started taking me hunting when I was young. I have 4 brothers. One a year younger than me. So when he and I were old enough to hunt Dad would take turns taking us with him. I'm so glad he didn't make me stay home just because I was a girl. Some of my best memories with my Dad were of us hunting and fishing. My Dad died a few years ago while turkey hunting with my oldest brother. He had just shot a turkey and was filling out his tag when he passed on. We all miss him very much. I didn't start Archery hunting until years later with my husband, but I devolped a passion for hunting with my Father. So you should ask your daughter if she would like to learn to shoot or go hunting. She just may love it.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

When I was a kid, we lived in a tiny "country" town. As the only girl with older brothers, (who were amazingly tolerant of a little sister watching and hanging around! ) there wasn't a lot to do. So when one or more of my brothers retrieved my dad's fiberglass recurve "student" type bow and arrows, I enjoyed watching them play with it a few times. A few years later, a different brother decided to play with the bow, and by then, I was older and even more curious. My brothers and dad didn't know much about archery, just what little they'd learned from a youth camp or scouting-type group years earlier.. but had fun. The bow could be shot either left or right handed. The youngest of the older brothers had tired of the bow by the time I was big enough to draw it back, so I got MY turn with it!  Never did get any "training", other than a few minutes instruction I dragged out of my brother, but I had a lot of fun shooting arrows into cardboard boxes in the back yard. (to the utter dismay of my mother! ;D) Many years passed, then one day I happened to have a few spare minutes when I spotted a small archery shop. The owner treated me very respectfully.. answered LOTS of my questions, and within a couple of weeks I was being measured for a custom left-handed bow!  The shop continued to provide support and even a place to practice a few shots, and the shop told me about a local archery club that had an indoor range in the winter, and an outdoor year-round range. The rest is history!  Oh, hubby has been very supportive of all the archery stuff, never questioned my spending $ on good qualilty gear that FIT etc... and eventually I got HIM a bow etc. We had some great times shooting together... especially at the outdoor range!  His shoulder injury limited how much he could shoot, and in fact he had to quit for a long time, and now feels he's ready to start "rehabbing" his way back to shooting. I am blessed to be married to a guy that doesn't even get upset or jealous that I can shoot better than he can! 

It has been fun and gratifying to be supportive of other archers and "parents" etc, re: encouraging girls and women to give archery a try!  Each of us can make a difference when visiting sporting goods/archery shops, ranges, social settings etc., by showing a positive and friendly attitude!  

And for all you guys out there.. really get to know the girl/lady you want to introduce to archery.. find out how she best/most enjoys learning, etc. Most don't like to be pushed, at least at first, some would want the pink/girlie approach, some the mental challenge.. etc. If the girl/lady likes golf or tennis for example, focus on the similarities and/or fact archery can be a very lady-like sport, or whatever!  

Congrats to all the guys that WANT to share archery with the women and girls in their lives!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I had to take a PE class in college. The only one available was archery. I learned a little about archery and played around shooting a recurve. I really enjoyed it, but I didn't have anywhere to shoot or any knowledge about the shooting outside of college.

Years passed and I always remembered the college experience. I kicked the ex to the curb and found a new, great man who truly loves the outdoors. He had shot competition years prior and decided to "look around" for a Hoyt dealer. We found the dealer and he got a bow. My brother had an old White Tail that was tool long for me, but I played around with it some. Evan informed me that would NOT work and we got a bow for me that fit. I immediately found a coach to teach me how to shoot without bad habits. I fell in love with it. I progressed quite well and finished 3rd place in the ASA for Shooter of the Year. I was so happy.

Immediately following that wonderful year, I had rotator cuff surgery. I spent a long time in therapy because elbow surgery came next and a few other physical issues and have I not fully gotten back into it. I tried the shoots last year and enjoyed the company of the ladies, but I have a long way to go to get back. It is so hard to settle with "starting over" when you know what you should be capable of doing. 

I hope that I will be able to get rolling with archery this season. I love it. In the midst of my surgeries I finished a doctorate degree. For all intents and purposes, that is finished, so I can now focus completely on getting my groove back. I have made a LOT of friends through archery and have gone places and experienced things I never would have without archery in my life. 

My newest passion is coaching and helping others get involved in archery. I love Karen Butler's Shoot Like A Girl program. It is the best thing since sliced bread to come along for women. Women now have an opportunity to start off correctly and learn with equipment that works best for them. I am proud to be affiliated with SLG. 

Oops! I didn't mean to take a trip down memory lane. I can go on forever when I think about archery. If it hadn't been for a wonderful person encouraging me to keep going, there's no telling what I'd do now. It's great to have a loving and supportive "other half".


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

canam said:


> ...My newest passion is coaching and helping others get involved in archery. I love Karen Butler's Shoot Like A Girl program. It is the best thing since sliced bread to come along for women. Women now have an opportunity to start off correctly and learn with equipment that works best for them. I am proud to be affiliated with SLG.


I agree what a great opportunity for ladies just learning archery...hats off to Karen & SLG, Inc.


----------



## Mshuntergirl37 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was watching one of the Mississippi Outdoors episodes that was about a group of women that got together at one of their lodges every year for an all girls hunt. I thought that was the coolest thing and decided to give it a try. I already hunted with a rifle but bowhunting is a totally different world. There is so much more discipline involved in bowhunting and archery. My husband and I are trying to get our two nieces interested in archery now.


----------



## caroleg (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi, new here.

One summer when I was 11 my mom suggested I go to the daily archery classes at the park district. It was everyday for a couple of weeks. Later, in high school gym class my teacher noticed I was pretty good and asked me if I wanted to join the newly forming girls archery team. That was the last time I did anything. Now, 30 years later, I'm giving it another try. Targets only, though.


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Way to go Caroleg, but whats to try? sounds like you already have a hangup for it, just enjoy the ride.

Oh yea, welcome to the big AT, lotta good stuff in here and a interestin mix of people also, and thes gals here are top shelf, me be'n somwhat an interloper theve been more than tolerant and kind tward my interuptions, and I'd bet they wouldnt think twice with any questions you had, like I said ther a class act all the way. ( attempt at browny points)

Plus I havent been with AT very long myself but evrybody has been cool with me so far, noob friendly they are. ( not to be confused with moobs)


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I first shot a bow at the junior college I attended when I was 18. One of the P.E. classes that you could take was Archery, so I signed up. We had these Bear bows with no sights and crappy arrows. My teacher was also the basketball coach and he did what he could to help give us all an idea on how to shoot. Anyway, we shot instinctive with fingers and that was the open door for me. Then I purchased a Buckmaster's bow from Wal-mart to "upgrade". I quit after shooting it for a couple of years. Then my next boyfriend bought me a Mathews Ignition in 2007. I finally had a bow that could actually shoot accurately and consistently. In 2008 he bought me the Mathews DXT and that is currenty the bow that I shoot.


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

My husband also got me started,and i will be thankin him till the day i die,i went with him on a sat to just look around at this archery shop that he likes to visit guite often,and that sat has changed my life,i had the biggest smile on my face as we were walking out togethere,i was a PROUD owner of a Bow ;Mission' never before that day had i ever even held a bow let alone owned one,2 weeks later we were shooting at the Reinhart 100 in wabash,ind,and we have shot together ever since,christmas day my present was a passion,i thought i was going to die,life is good when you know that your husband wants you by his side, when he's doing what he loves so much


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

juttaspassion said:


> My husband also got me started,and i will be thankin him till the day i die,i went with him on a sat to just look around at this archery shop that he likes to visit guite often,and that sat has changed my life,i had the biggest smile on my face as we were walking out togethere,i was a PROUD owner of a Bow ;Mission' never before that day had i ever even held a bow let alone owned one,2 weeks later we were shooting at the Reinhart 100 in wabash,ind,and we have shot together ever since,christmas day my present was a passion,i thought i was going to die,life is good when you know that your husband wants you by his side, when he's doing what he loves so much


The R100's are the BEST! We go to the ones in Duluth and Iowa and I won't ever miss one now. This year we took the older boy with us and he loved it. The targets are great.


----------



## Adrienne Ree (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice to meet you all, ladies! My dad got me started when I was 6 or 7 with a recurve only a couple inches shorter than me. He'd been shooting for over 25 years and Mom, Dad, my brother and myself would head out to the range on the weekends and shoot for quarters. Dad would bet me that he could shoot closer to a dime-sized sticker at 20yds than I could. Haha, at first he was right, but after I while he moved it to 30yds (then 40) as I made more than he did. Now I'm getting my fiance hooked. He's Martouf on here and interested in traditional/vintage shooting.


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Traditional equipment is a blast, if ya'll aint tried it give it a try, rite now thats my hang up, love it.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

When I was younger my Dad bowhunted and I would practice shoot with him. I loved it then. My Dad's hunting buddy died and he stopped hunting after that. About three years ago my husband decided he wanted to try bowhunting and my Dad gave him all of his equipment. I never really thought anything of shooting with him until this year. He bought me a bow for my birthday in August and it has been the best thing ever. It brought us closer too being able to shoot and hunt together.


----------



## camo_hoyt_girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Loved reading about how many of you got into this great sport...

My uncle shot for a good 20-30 years, and got my dad into it...when I was about 9, they got me started and I was hooked. Now I'm a bow tech at a local hunting supply store and I love it.  I got my boyfriend into it about 2 years ago and now his whole family's hooked too!


----------



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

*Blame it on Hubby...*

My husband has archery hunted for years, since way before we met. I started rifle hunting with him and he talked me into getting a bow just to shoot in the back yard. I shot for a couple of years with him and he kept trying to talk me into going bow hunting, but I didn't think I was good enough. He told me I was more than good enough (he had more faith in me than I did) and if I ever went I'd be hooked. 

One Sunday morning while flipping channels on the TV, I came across a Real Tree show. Bill Jordan flew out somewhere to go bow hunting and shot his bow before going hunting. He was about four inches to the right of the center! I figured that if he was a pro and shot that way, then I could kill a deer with no problem!! I've been bow hunting ever since. And yes, hubby was right I'm hooked and would rather bow hunt that rifle hunt anyday. The weather is so much nicer. I even killed two fox squirrels with my bow this year. So, I guess you could say Hubby got me started, but Bill Jordan gave me that push I needed. :wink:


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Here's my story!!!

It all started in 1987 when my parents decided to open a sporting goods store. My dad had always hunted, my mother...not at all. He has one of these great engineering minds that can look at stuff, dissect it, then figure out how it works.....one of the greats at working on bows! (my personal opinion of course) My mother learned everything from him. I went to an archery shoot with him that summer in 1987, with a Bear Cub bow, no sights, stick on rest. I'm sure he pulled it off the rack to shut me up..lol! However, I shot awful of course, my first time, but I was totally addicted. All the older guys were telling me how I needed "this bow" and "this sight" and by the next shoot I had my bow fully rigged and whooped all the boys.....and continued to do that for a long, long, time!!! Well, here I am being modest, I still do:tongue: My mom eventually got to shooting, and is awesome, my goal is to always beat her and have a couple of times. 
My husband jokes ( well, I think it's a joke) that he married me because my parents had a hunting store....haha! We, like all you other ladies, are the best of pals when it comes to shooting......but we are each others main competition as well. Which I think is great, it makes us both do better! 
I recently opened my own bow shop and I love every minute of it!!! You have to have the passion in order to do that! I love to see a lady get a new bow or see a lady get started in archery! I am very lucky to be part of SLG2 and I think Karen is one of the finest women I have ever met. I am looking forward to this year with SLG2 and meeting some new women that are interested in shooting!!!!
Tiffany Westbrook


----------



## Arrow Addict (Oct 7, 2005)

Same story as a lot of the others. But he was my boyfriend at that time. 

I enjoyed shooting the bows at girl scout camp but didn't have a outdoorsy family to help investigate such activities. When I met my now husband, I went to watch him shoot indoor target league one night. I was kind of boring to watch but too distracting to study during. I wanted to try it. He offered to let me use his mom's old equipment. I've been addicted since. I eventually worked into bowhunting. But I still love killing Xs the most. Someday I'm going extremely pleased when I shoot that 300 finally. Maybe this year.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*got started*

I always enjoyed archery in school and at summer camps. Never did anything with it after graduating high school. 

Was in a terrible marriage when I started (he had nothing to do with archery) and needed a way to meet new people and to relieve stress. Went to an Introduction to Archery Class and at a local Gander Mountain store. Didn't even know what a compound bow was! He had to show me how to put on the release, hold the bow and all. I ended up shooting in the range for a couple of hours and the rest is history. Instantly became addicted. I'm now happily divorced and shooting field and indoor competitions. Have met many new and great friends.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

Like pretty much everyone else, I trailed my husband into the sport wholehearted I have always been a sporty person, so it was a natural addition. He bought a used Mathews from a friend, not more than 3 weeks later, both my sister and I had Browning bows:-D I love shooting, it is very relaxing, and arrows are a lot cheaper than bullets hehehe.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well how I got started was actually sorda odd. I was at the range with my dad and he was shooting so I was spotting arrows for him. Another club member came in and we all got talking. My profession is being a Sign Language Interpreter well his daughter and him were wanting to learn so I volunteered to teach them when they came to the club to shoot. So I started and he said he wanted to teach me to shoot so I said ok sure. Well after that it has all gone down hill I got very addicted I love shooting and now after a year my scores are starting to improve and I am getting even more hooked. Good luck with your daughter. By the way I did not start till I was 29 years old.


----------



## Bowgod's Lady (Aug 22, 2007)

Several years ago my now fiance bought me a bow to shoot 3D with him. Figured it was a way we can spend more time together. Well that began a love for the support. Though I said I would never hunt, 4 years ago I tried out hunting and shot a doe my first year and haven't missed a season since. Then came indoors and field. I found my true passion of indoors and the first game I can truly hold my own and beat my fiance. Archery has become so weaved into our lives that I got engaged on field course (aka The hill) and am planning a wedding around The Hillbilly tournament when all our friends will be in town.


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Ya'll, this is a blast readin all the post, and all very interesting. :thumbs_up


----------



## ~Megan~ (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been out hunting ever since I was born. My parents both are big hunters and took me everywhere they went. I couldn't wait until I turned 12 to get my rifle so that I could actually shoot. I got started into archery by winning a PSE bow at a Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, I was probably 10 at the time so it was too big for me and my dad was left handed so we went to an archery shop to trade it in and the rest is history. I've been addicted ever since. Me and my dad have a special bond because we bowhunt together. I actually even got my boyfriend into archery so when we go on "dates" we go shoot the dart system. Bought a new DXT and couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

~Megan~ said:


> I've been out hunting ever since I was born. My parents both are big hunters and took me everywhere they went. I couldn't wait until I turned 12 to get my rifle so that I could actually shoot. I got started into archery by winning a PSE bow at a Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, I was probably 10 at the time so it was too big for me and my dad was left handed so we went to an archery shop to trade it in and the rest is history. I've been addicted ever since. Me and my dad have a special bond because we bowhunt together. I actually even got my boyfriend into archery so when we go on "dates" we go shoot the dart system. Bought a new DXT and couldn't be happier with it!


I see this is your first post...
Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------

